# fuel injection service and check engine light



## sadcruzeowner (Jun 24, 2017)

$380 for labor is outrageous... but it also depends on how and what exactly they did. If they replaced 4x fuel injectors + rail - it would be OK price... although in that case I would expect they would structure it differently.

I had similar problem and explored the options - you can get 4x fuel injectors + rail for around $100 online. Changing fuel injectors + rail is max 20 minute job for experienced mechanic...
From there it's profit territory - and again - $450 for service like, I would say it's reasonable.

The problem becomes that for you maybe they just cleaned the existing injectors and charged you $460. So when those injectors fail again (and they likely will soon) - you will be charged for another cleaning. Worse if they are replacing and looking at way bigger bill.

For fuel injector cleaning only - I would say that service shouldn't cost more than $150. So, yeah, find local shop that will give you price upfront. Although keep in mind that you also need to be able to verify that service was actually performed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Random misfire is likely the coil pack/coil plug. If it comes back again, try pushing the plug back in and make sure that the tab isn't broken that holds it in.

You shouldn't need to do a fuel injection cleaning on a port-injected car like the 1.8 until 100k and beyond. The Cruze uses Bosch injectors, which are very reliable and won't clog up if you use good Top Tier fuel in it.


----------



## ahsaid (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. I thought it is something big as it was first thing to happen since I bought the car in 2014 (assumed it is covered by power train warranty).
They mentiined that because you drive short distance the carbon monoxide builds up and you need this service every 20k miles.

For the fuel I always fill it with 87 unleaded from Costco gas station.


----------



## ahsaid (Jun 14, 2018)

sadcruzeowner said:


> $380 for labor is outrageous... but it also depends on how and what exactly they did. If they replaced 4x fuel injectors + rail - it would be OK price... although in that case I would expect they would structure it differently.
> 
> I had similar problem and explored the options - you can get 4x fuel injectors + rail for around $100 online. Changing fuel injectors + rail is max 20 minute job for experienced mechanic...
> From there it's profit territory - and again - $450 for service like, I would say it's reasonable.
> ...


They did just cleaning and charged 240$ for the service + 160$ for diagnosing the “check engine light”.

Also this service is part of the 30k service which all the dealers here in Seattle recommends it.


----------

